# >JUST IMPROOVE BRO, IGNORE THE GIRLS



## fvolkek (May 10, 2021)

That might be a fucking cope but it’s better than being a defeatist and lay in your room listening to Radiohead all day, and not do anything.









Treat Success Like A Video Game


Life is simply a video game where you can't give up and log off. The R&G (randomness element) is brutal. You might be born as a 1 PSL orphan in an underdeveloped, wartorn nation. You might be born in NYC to two loving, wealthy parents, whose genetics afforded you 7 PSL and 120 IQ. Whatever...




looksmax.org





Like this post says. Divorce yourself from ego and do things that you know that you should do. Maybe you will never be a chad but what’s stopping you from gymcelling, moneymaxxing, reading, etc. As someone who has been isolated in his fucking house his whole life, it sucks but you still luckily have your time and the ability to play your cards correctly. I for one, not to brag or anything, but I learned lot’s of useful things and made a bunch of money these last few months. Just start reading in your free time, learn to code, set up goals. You at least have fucking time and opportunities, unlike other people like kids starving in Africa who have to work at the age of 7. It’s literally as simple as getting out of your comfort zone to learn something new.
Maybe being fully looksmaxxed won’t make you ascend —probably will though, most of you aren’t really that ugly lol —maybe gymcelling and moneymaxxing wont do it for you either but it will sure make you increase your PSL and be at least slightly happier.

DO SOMETHING

LEAVE THIS SITE




listen to this song btw, I know it doesn’t fit the mood of the thread at all but it’s really good.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 10, 2021)

Its all cope when you have adhd, read everything tho


----------



## fvolkek (May 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Its all cope when you have adhd, read everything tho


thanx


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 10, 2021)

Tbh I noticed people that say that usually have no problem getting laid and are very nt. So they assume you are just as nt as them


----------



## fvolkek (May 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Tbh I noticed people that say that usually have no problem getting laid and are very nt. So they assume you are just as nt as them


I’m a KHHV so no. This is not bluepill nor redpill, it’s white pill. We acknowledge the existence of the blackpill but instead of being defeatist we try to improve somehow even if it doesn’t change much, just for the sake of doing something productive with our lives which is the only thing we have for certain.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 16, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> I’m a KHHV so no. This is not bluepill nor redpill, it’s white pill. We acknowledge the existence of the blackpill but instead of being defeatist we try to improve somehow even if it doesn’t change much, just for the sake of doing something productive with our lives which is the only thing we have for certain.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 17, 2021)

I have accepted that i am worthless subhuman failure but i still enjoy looksmaxing,it became my hobby


----------



## sKdLeL (May 17, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> View attachment 1129809
> 
> 
> That might be a fucking cope but it’s better than being a defeatist and lay in your room listening to Radiohead all day, and not do anything.
> ...





TsarTsar444 said:


> Its all cope when you have adhd, read everything tho





fvolkek said:


> thanx





Baldingman1998 said:


> Tbh I noticed people that say that usually have no problem getting laid and are very nt. So they assume you are just as nt as them





fvolkek said:


> I’m a KHHV so no. This is not bluepill nor redpill, it’s white pill. We acknowledge the existence of the blackpill but instead of being defeatist we try to improve somehow even if it doesn’t change much, just for the sake of doing something productive with our lives which is the only thing we have for certain.





Be_ConfidentBro said:


> View attachment 1137807





BalkanPig said:


> I have accepted that i am worthless subhuman failure but i still enjoy looksmaxing,it became my hobby


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 17, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> View attachment 1140019


----------



## Zenturio (May 17, 2021)

Impossible to be optimistic when you are a genetic failure


----------



## fvolkek (May 18, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> View attachment 1140047


----------



## sKdLeL (May 18, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> View attachment 1140423


----------



## thecaste (May 18, 2021)

Thank god I'm not an incel


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 18, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> View attachment 1140429


----------



## sKdLeL (May 18, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> View attachment 1140460


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (May 18, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> View attachment 1140460


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 18, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> View attachment 1140465


----------



## sKdLeL (May 18, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> View attachment 1140472





Monk said:


> View attachment 1140470


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 18, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> View attachment 1140476


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (May 18, 2021)

thecaste said:


> Thank god I'm not an incel


----------

